# Rancilio Silvia tamping issues



## Fragility

I just got a Rancilio silvia and a 58mm 'heft' walnut tamper by madebyknock, and i'm concerned that the tamper isn't going far enough into the basket (I think the shape of the baskets may have changed at some point, as mine looks different to others that i've seen). I've heard that the baskets that come with the silvia can vary in size, but I also heard that they improved them. After I have tamped, the puck can easily fall out if I tip the portafilter upside down and shake it to get the loose coffee out (not sure if this is normal or not, but i've seen people do it before). Also, when I take the portafilter out of the machine after I've brewed, the puck just falls out before i'm about to knock it. In terms of the shots i'm getting, it's hard to calibrate a grind setting because if i use more coffee, then it might allow it to be tamped harder. There is no ring of coffee around the outside of the tamper after i've tamped, although it is harder to see down there because of the extra thickness of the base. Another issue is, is that the screw in the shower head always leaves an indent in the coffee, even with 14g of coffee, although I've head that a lot of other people have this problem.

I'm can't decide what to do, i've researched the various baskets available like the vst and synesso, but they might require a bottomless portafilter, and possibly a 58.35mm tamper. I have the option of sawpping my tamper for a 57mm or 57.5mm, but then if i decide to upgrade my basket in the future, i'm pretty sure it will be too small? Also I'd like to avoid having to buy a bottomless portafilter.

Does anyone who owns a silvia ever had these issues? Are there any vst or synesso baskets that fit the silvia's regular portafilter?

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If memory serves me - the Silvia basket tapers inwards which probably accounts for your problem. I switched to using a VST ridgeless basket which has straight sides so no taper issue. If you do go for a VST, can recommend the 18grm one for most uses. Never felt the need to go for a larger basket. With the VSTs you have a margin of error up to, I think, of 2grms. So you could dose 20grms if you wished. You will soon find the limit when the portafilter doesn't tighten where it should on the brew head. Incidentally, I used a Made by Knock 58mm tamper with my Silvia - worked well with the VST basket. You won't need a naked portafilter with a VST basket - certainly with the 18grm - it fits the normal Silvia portafilter. One thing I did find was that the ridgeless basket isn't held snug in the portafilter as the ridged Silvia one but it was a price worth paying for the straight basket sides. Not sure if the ridged VST baskets are straight sided like the ridgeless version. Maybe someone else can help here.


----------



## Fragility

OK thanks. Aren't the vst baskets 58.35mm? By my measurements atleast, my tamper seems to be just under 58mm so i'm concerned about it being too small. Would it be worth swapping for a 58.35 tamper?

Also, is there any difference between these 3 baskets?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/synesso-double-ridgeless-basket/p326#tdesc_1

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-14g/p915#tdesc_1

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/vst-15g-ridgeless-filter-basket/p1062#tdesc_1


----------



## The Systemic Kid

58mm tamper works well - have used Espro and Made by Knock 58mm tampers. Can't offer an opinion on the Synesso and LaMarzocca. The VST is beautifully engineered. So it should be for the price. The straight side makes tamping straightforward. Some posts say the VST gets the best out of more lighter roasts. I was knocked out by the results mine gave me - worth the money.


----------



## mike 100

I have just got a Synesso 18g ridgeless basket for my Silvia (Thanks again radish!) and am using the same 58 mm Polecon tamper that I use with the standard Silvia basket, the Synesso fits the Rancillio portafilter fine although it does not "click" into place it does hold it well enough, ideally I suppose the tamper could be a little wider but I am getting good results so far with much improved flow into the cup, I will see how it goes and if I need a wider tamper so be it


----------



## Fragility

Does the synesso ridgless fit the regular portafilter? And does it stay in place when knocking out pucks considering that it's ridgless? I've noticed that hasbean sell all of the vst sizes in a ridged version, i asked steve and he said that they do have a slight raise on the ridged model which is putting me off a bit, i don't want it obstruct the tamper like the silvia's basket. But he also said that they were exactly 58mm and not 58.35mm, which is quite confusing considering that madebyknock make a 58.35mm tamper especially for the vst basket. Does anyone have experience with the ridged vst baskets, and would it be possible for the ridge to obstruct the tamper?


----------



## mike 100

Yes the Synesso 18g ridgless does fit the standard Rancilio (V 3) portafilter (see my post above yours) and as I said it does not click into place but holds well enough for me to knock out a puck on a Grindenstien knock box bar! I dare say if you hit the handle instead of the basket it probably fly out so I don't!

I have only just started using the Synesso, but it does seem to produce a better cup, and the flow from the portafilter is more even also I can use more coffee (18g) which does seem to give a better more rounded flavour


----------

